# Good professional gateau books?



## biretta (May 29, 2008)

Hi all. I'm an intermediate level baker/cake decorator and am wondering if anyone might have a suggestion for a good professional French pastry/cake book _with ample color photos_. I know, it seems a lot to ask. I'm currenly considering The French Professional Pastry Series, I think it's volume 4: Decorations, Borders, Letters, Marzipan and Modern Desserts, copyright 1998. I can't thus far find any info on the number and quality of photos. Does anyone own this title, or is familiar with it? Or know of any other titles that have a lot of good supporting photos and covers whole finished French decorated cakes rather than plated individual desserts? 
Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

I have the entire series and it is excellent. There are alot of photos in these books and the instruction is excellent. There are also drawings to illustrate how each component should be layered for a finished product. All in all--these books are definitely worth the money. I probably own over 2000 cookbooks and the French Professional Pastry Series are my absolute favourites. I considered purchasing a second set just for work.


----------



## biretta (May 29, 2008)

Thank you. Now I have no excuse not to get it!


----------

